# TDS Meters Which One?



## RolyMo (28 Aug 2013)

Not that I like researching the hell of each item I buy for my tanks, but rather I want to make sure I am getting the right thing for the job and not buying cheap and end up buying twice.

So with my new shrimp tank project just kicked off, a kind member suggested I get a TDS meter off ebay. This lines up with the keepers in Keepers and Breeders mag that they all say what the the conductivity is in their respective tanks, clearly showing it as a factor of success.

I narrowed it down to HM TDS meters. But which one?

I saw the video review of a TDS EZ meter in 2012 on this forum. Ady34 says he had the 4TM which does temp as well. But when you look at the comparison page for HM is all gets very confusing as to what I really need for shrimp and the tank.

Using HM's own website it suggested the 4TM but their own comparison page suggests not.

Is the EZ model accurate enough or should I be getting a more expensive one?

Thanks for any advice.
Roly.


----------



## dw1305 (28 Aug 2013)

Hi all,


RolyMo said:


> Is the EZ model accurate enough or should I be getting a more expensive one?


You just need a reasonably accurate low range meter (0 - 999ppm TDS or similar). TDS meters are all really conductivity meters (conversion factor 0.5 in this case ~ 100microS = 50 ppm TDS), which means that they are a lot less complicated than a pH meter, and you have a lot more chance of buying a cheap meter that will give you an accurate response.

They only need very occasional re-calibration, and although I've not used these, I suspect that the EZ model should be fine. if you've got more cash you can buy a temperature compensating one.

cheers Darrel


----------



## squid102 (28 Aug 2013)

I've been very happy with the HM TDS-3. The addition of a temperature reading has been very useful at water change time and I probably use that feature as much as the TDS measurement.


----------



## DrRob (28 Aug 2013)

I use the EZ, simple to use, just remember to turn it off again.


----------



## RolyMo (28 Aug 2013)

Thanks people. 
Much appreciate the reasonings and quick response. 
Roly


----------

